
An inexpensive way to make great looking logos - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/174/
======
SwellJoe
Cool idea, but all of the example logos look horrible. I'd be embarrassed to
have them on my website or product.

I think it misses the whole point that the biggest differences between a good
logo and a bad one is typeface and color scheme, and this software seems to
leave both of those in the incapable hands of the end user. Sure, having a
nice mascot or graphic mark is great to have, but this software can't solve
that problem either (because it can only provide a few pre-drawn marks, which
once used by anyone become stale and indefensible as a trademark).

